# Decorative Breads/ Salt Dough/ Faux pastry



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

I've got a buffet space that needs some love... it's rather sparse and industrial looking. I'm thinking some faux baked goods and props, maybe a tallow carving could fill/warm up the space. 

Specifically I'm thinking of the counterfit pate en croute my crazed charcuterie instructor used back in the day, and I'm pretty sure there's a word for that kind of decorative dough.... It's distinct from "salt dough" isn't it?

Anyone with any pointers? How about for decorative/overside breads and things? How to best preserve these things? How long will they last? Must they be shallacked? Egg whites?

Recipies?

Cheers!
-P


----------

